
Slow the fuck down - karjaluoto
https://officehours.io/streams/article/3fmrbdnQymhdrp2zZ
======
GoToRO
To be efficient you need to find the right balance between work and life. Too
little work, you are lazy, too much work, the quality of your work drops to
the point you could work very little (as time) and have the same result. Also
this balance needs to be adjusted daily. You can't work, work, work and then
recover by going in a holiday.

It's similar to gas/air mixture in engines. You need to have it right all the
time. You can't inject only gas in the engine and add the air a week later.

What this means for me is that I take time for breakfast and lunch. I leave at
5 pm all the time. I stop working when I'm too tired (quality will be crap and
I will need to fix it later anyway). Going out in nature and whatever makes
you feel that you are relaxing. Daily.

~~~
Chris2048
> Too little work, you are lazy, too much work, the quality of your work drops
> to the point you could work very little

Too much work, and you only learn to tread water reactively, never plan
proactively.

------
wmeredith
There is a saying in auto racing: slow is smooth; smooth is fast. I've worked
with people that are all breathless go-go drama (screeching tires and spin
outs to press the metaphor) it's annoying and inefficient. In the long haul
they don't get nearly as much done as someone who is disciplined and
methodical.

------
matt_s
The part about time being limited (you can't create more) and knowing where to
spend yours also applies to career choices.

Like the title, slow down and think about it. A move up a ladder from an
engineer to manager may not be something you enjoy. Sure it might pay more,
maybe there is an ego-boost of moving up, societal status stuff maybe if you
are into that. What if you grow to dislike it? What if you go from writing
software to writing PowerPoint slides and arguing over spreadsheets of budgets
every month? Is it worth a little more money to dislike 2/3 of your days?

------
landon32
This reminds me a lot about the introduction to a book called 15 commitments
of conscious leadership. If you enjoyed this article, check out that book!
It's very good.

~~~
beaconstudios
thanks for the recommendation, I'll add it to my reading list!

------
kzisme
Has anyone used officehours.io before with some sort of success?

Seems like an interesting idea, but not sure how well it would work.

